# math/atlas and CPU throttling



## sprock (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello,

I've tried several times over the past few days to install math/atlas from ports on FreeBSD 10.2-p7 i386 Core2Duo, but it always fails, possibly because of CPU throttling.  I have disabled powerd(8) in /etc/rc.conf but see the same failure.  Is there some other way to ensure that the CPU is running at it's maximum frequency?

Thanks for any help,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

It don't think it would matter much if the CPU was running at only half its speed or even slower, compiling would just take longer. Can you post the error you're getting?


----------



## sprock (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

The error: 'unable to get timings in tolerance', which is described here: http://math-atlas.sourceforge.net/errata.html#tol.  I tried the remedies suggested there without success.

Possibly the problem is machine or architecture specific.  I have seen the problem on two machines, both 32 bit Intel Core 2 Duo iMacs, but on two others, a 64 bit Dell i7 and a 32 bit MacPro quad core xeon, the install worked without problems.

I am currently trying again having set 'WALL-TIMER' and 'TSC' in the config for one of the offending machines.  I will report back tomorrow.

Thanks again.
sprock


----------



## sprock (Nov 26, 2015)

No luck.  I got exactly the same error.
I think I'll give up on this.
Thanks,
sprock


----------

